# Matching Sets



## hopehillenburg (Aug 6, 2017)

hey guys, i really wanna get my hedgehog nala matching sets as in Matching snuggle sacks and matching tunnels. maybe as well as the matching fleece liners. i've looked through etsy and didn't find much, and the only shop i see is something you have to order from email and it worries me. i was wondering if y'all know any good stores online that sell matching cage accessories. thank you!


----------



## Pendingdysphoria (Jul 7, 2017)

I know the perfect place! I'll be sure to upload the link later tonight I have it saved on my computer not my phone.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I make liners, snuggle bags, hats and blankets. If you're interested just send me a message and I can give you a link to the fabrics I carry.


----------



## hopehillenburg (Aug 6, 2017)

thank you so much!!


----------



## hopehillenburg (Aug 6, 2017)

thank you


----------

